# Filetrip files and screenshots restored to download center



## Costello (Dec 28, 2019)

Hello,

The Filetrip servers closed for good a couple of months ago.
Today we restored (nearly) all the public files that had been uploaded to Filetrip.
That means the filetrip external links now work again, and the screenshots can be seen.
Random example: https://gbatemp.net/download/boktai-3-sabatas-counterattack.23538/









Enjoy,
Costello


----------

